

Eric Lefkofsky is on track to be a billionaire — later - px
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-1205-groupon-lefkofsky-confide20101205,0,4240365,full.column

======
tzs
Me too. If current trends continue, I'll be a billionaire in about 83000
years.

